# Share a Christian song with us.



## KeeperTX (Jul 8, 2013)

Here is one that I like.


----------



## bubbas kenner (Sep 4, 2010)

*Third day*

Love this one .


----------



## bubbas kenner (Sep 4, 2010)

*Let's go sing it on a mountain.*

Before it's too late


----------



## bubbas kenner (Sep 4, 2010)

*Wow stained with tears.*

Let God.


----------



## Txfirenfish (Jan 8, 2005)




----------



## KeeperTX (Jul 8, 2013)

Good ones bubbas kenner & Txfirenfish.


----------



## KeeperTX (Jul 8, 2013)

*What if cartoons got saved?*

.


----------



## KeeperTX (Jul 8, 2013)

*Turn Your Eyes*

by Jadon Lavik

beautiful song...


----------



## KeeperTX (Jul 8, 2013)

Lord I offer my life to you.


----------



## bubbas kenner (Sep 4, 2010)




----------



## DA REEL DADDY (Jun 7, 2005)

*Sorry, but I am old School.. I live this one*






Sorry meant, love this one


----------



## Nwilkins (Jan 18, 2009)




----------



## DSL_PWR (Jul 22, 2009)




----------



## DA REEL DADDY (Jun 7, 2005)

Hey these are some very inspiring tunes. Thanks.

Wilkins, That Rangel has an outstanding voice. I am going to look him up for a C.D.


----------



## KeeperTX (Jul 8, 2013)

I've enjoyed listening to all these songs. Thank you all for posting them. I know there's a few more out there that thought about posting one.


----------



## KeeperTX (Jul 8, 2013)

Lead me.


----------



## DA REEL DADDY (Jun 7, 2005)

*I like this scene Sgt. York*


----------

